# kde4 Desktop

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe einen Testuser angelegt. KDE4 (4.0) parallel zu 3 installiert und die Testuser-Session erstmals gestartet mit KDE4. Ich habe einen Desktop ohne "Kicker-Panel" (weiß jetzt nicht, wie das bei KDE4 heißt) und in der linken oberen Hälfte noch einmal einen kompletten Desktop. (Wie Bild im Bild). Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?

MfG

----------

## Earthwings

Hast Du irgendwas bezüglich Dualscreen/Xinerama etc konfiguriert? Benutzt Du KDE 4.0.0 oder 4.0.1?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kde4.0.0

xorg.conf ist mit TV-Out. Automatisch generiert mit /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig und /usr/bin/nvidia-settings.

```
localhost olaf # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

...

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

....

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "BenQ FP202W"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "TV-0"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

[/code]

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei 4.0.1 gleiches Problem.

----------

## Hilefoks

KDE 4.0, dh. Plasma, kommt nicht mit Xinerama zurecht (http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2007/08/xinerama-and-plasma.html).

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe doch 

```
"Xinerama" "0" 
```

 Und xinerama als use-flag habe ich noch nie benutzt. Oder brauche ich xorg-x11-7.3 ?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kann das Bildschirmfoto leider nicht hochladen, da ich keine Homepage habe. Wenn das Bild jemand hochladen kann, würde ich es mal schicken. MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Kann das Bildschirmfoto leider nicht hochladen, da ich keine Homepage habe. Wenn das Bild jemand hochladen kann, würde ich es mal schicken. MfG

 

imageshack.us ist dein Freund  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke Finswimmer   :Very Happy: 

http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfoto1yg1.png

----------

## flammenflitzer

Immer noch keine Lösung.

----------

## November Rain

Hab hier das selbe Problem mit 2 Monitoren an meiner GTS 512. Hab 2 einzelne Screens konfiguriert, KDE 3.5.8 läuft einwandfrei.

Edit: Hab aber auf beiden "Screens" einen Kicker

----------

